

Ask HN: Why do I never hear of acquisitions outside of the U.S.? - doubt_me

Or am I being lazy and not looking them up?<p>Or even an international hacker news where only things non U.S. are allowed?
======
Vomzor
If you sign up for the newsletter at [http://tech.eu/](http://tech.eu/), you
get a weekly email with all the EU acquisitions of that week & other
interesting news.

For example, this was from last week mail:

What else happened in the European tech industry this week?

    
    
      M&A deals, IPO filings and rumours
      Denmark-founded Zendesk filed for an IPO of up to $150   million and acquired Singapore-based competitor Zopim
      The Netherland's Takeaway.com raised $103 million and acquired German competitor Lieferando 
      Spanish travel company eDreams Odigeo opened for trading
      Vivendi agreed to sell SFR to Altice for $23 billion
      French ad tech company Criteo bought French startup AdQuantic
      French native ad tech platform Adyoulike acquired British content service and native network Content Amp for $2.5 million
      Munich's Deal United is insolvent
      Belgian HR company Prato acquired recruitment software firm Actonomy 
      Ovum and Informa Telecoms & Media Research announced intention to merge
      Security solutions company INSIDE Secure acquired   Scotland-headquartered mobile payment security technology company Metaforic

------
benwilber0
There have been a number of acquisitions of companies outside the US. Waze
(Israel) by Google was the most recent and most high-profile. FlexyCore (also
by Google) was a French startup. doo.net (German) got a serious offer from
Dropbox but declined.

I think you're being lazy and not looking them up.

------
zodvik
There are lot of wonderful startups that don't get featured on HN.

* Little Eye Labs (Bangalore) got acquired by Facebook. [[http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/09/indias-flipkart-nears-330m-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/09/indias-flipkart-nears-330m-myntra-deal-as-common-investors-push-to-fight-amazon-ebay/)]

* Flipkart (India's largest e-commerce store) is looking to acquire Myntra (India's best online apparels store). [[http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/09/indias-flipkart-nears-330m-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/09/indias-flipkart-nears-330m-myntra-deal-as-common-investors-push-to-fight-amazon-ebay/)]

------
Hamatti
I think most of the news sites, including Hacker News is really focused on
Silicon Valley and NYC startups so unless there's company from outside US
acquired to a hot US company, it's really rare for it to be in news.

One big acquisition lately outside US was SoftBank buying Supercell for $1.5B
([http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/16/net-us-softbank-
ac...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/16/net-us-softbank-acquisition-
idUSBRE99E0ID20131016))

------
workhere-io
A month ago I made a list of well-known Danish startups, and many of them have
had US funding:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7391809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7391809)

